# Wanted: Hilton Head for week start 9/7/13



## OHTodd (Aug 27, 2013)

I am looking for a Hillton Head week starting 9/7/13. Preferably a 2 bedroom or bigger and Gold Crown or Marriott.

Thanks!

OHTodd


----------



## Frenzy021 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Waterside by Spinnaker September 7 - 14*

Hi,

I have a 2 bedroom unit/sleeps 6/full kitchen at the Waterside by Spinnaker for September 7 thru 14. $499.99 including all taxes and fees.

Let me know.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Carol C (Sep 3, 2013)

magicalholidays said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2 bedroom unit/sleeps 6/full kitchen at the Waterside by Spinnaker for September 7 thru 14. $499.99 including all taxes and fees.
> 
> ...



Make sure you both PM and email this TUGger, just in case they don't visit this thread again. That's a great deal...wish I could go!!!


----------

